# May Meeting! FIELD TRIP with HAAPS!!!



## Tex Gal

We are going on a FIELD TRIP!!! :high5: We have a field trip planned to the San Marcos River. We are meeting WITH the Houston Area Aquatic Plant Society. We will all meet at the San Marcos River Arboretum at 11:00 am. That should give you time to get down there. If you are a late sleeper we will all be catching lunch around 12:30am or 1pm at a local restaurant. That give everyone 2 chances to meet up with the group. *We will post details and addresses later. *

WHEN: Saturday, May 21st, 11am
WHERE: San Marcos River
WHAT: River exploration and wild collecting
HOW: Get yourself there!

You could make it a family camping get together for the weekend. There is a lot to do! Here is a link with just a few options.

http://www.sanmarcosriver.org/RiverInfo.htm

Some plants and animals we saw a couple years ago. These are the ones that quickly come to mind. Bring your collecting gear!! :fish2:
Fissidens moss
Ludwigia repens
Hygro. Polysperma
Vals
Hydrocoytle
Common pleco
Sail-finned mollies

MORE plants added thanks to Bill and Niko.
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Riccia
Valisneria gigantea
Cabomba
Myriophyllum tuberculatum
Potamogeton


----------



## Tex Gal

Take a tour of our trip last time. Here is a link to my flkr slide show.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157616605200247/show/


----------



## foreverknight

have we thought about getting together and chartering a bus to go down there and back. that way there is no fatague from driveing and everyone is fresh to collect and doesn't have to worry about driveing home fatagued. just a thought


----------



## Tex Gal

We have thought about it. There all all kinds of insurance liability issues. Also not sure how many are really going to commit to go.

Save your gas money now!  It's a lot of fun. Tex Guy and I might make a weekend of it and take our kayak!

If you decide to make a weekend of it you can always visit the local Houston Aquarium Warehouse and Houston Fish Gallery on Sunday.


----------



## digital_gods

Can I bring my wife and son?


----------



## Tex Gal

I think so Robert but will have to check. We are meeting with another club. Last time we just had wives/husbands, no kids.

EDIT:
YES, family of DFWAPC members are welcomed to come. You can make a weekend of it.


----------



## Tex Guy

Those mollies were huge! But I only saw them in the protected area. Anybody got a small seine net?


----------



## Tex Guy

Also mats of Riccia the size of home plate.


----------



## digital_gods

Tex Guy said:


> Those mollies were huge! But I only saw them in the protected area. Anybody got a small seine net?


No but that is something I would be interested investing in one. Would this work? http://cgi.ebay.com/Douglas-4x4-Minnow-Seine-Fishing-Bait-Net-/150587329479?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230fb44bc7


----------



## Tex Gal

Families are welcome to come. We can all have a good time together! Plan now. Reserve a campsite and come on down!  OR- just come for the day!


----------



## Tex Guy

digital_gods said:


> No but that is something I would be interested investing in one. Would this work? http://cgi.ebay.com/Douglas-4x4-Minnow-Seine-Fishing-Bait-Net-/150587329479?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230fb44bc7


I've never used one, so I'm no help.


----------



## MacFan

We will miss it as we're going to be in SF that weekend for the Maker Faire!


----------



## fishyjoe24

4 hours, and 15 mins from my house. can I be a back seat driver? plus I think I have a cousin getting married that day, oh and some say may 21,2011 is the end of the world day. I wouldn't minddriving if I could get my ac fix, and people went with me that know how to drive a standard...


----------



## alta678

Can someone give us newbies to this type of collecting a list of items that would be helpful to bring. Such as: rubber boots (how tall?), nets (what kind and what size), plastic bags (how many), rubber bands......change of underwear if we fall in..............


----------



## Tex Gal

Last time we went we just waded in. We had on shorts. Some brought nets. Plastic bags and such would be for how much, and what you were to bring back. I think that varies with each person. We brought a 5 g bucket. In retrospect, I think we would have been better with a back pack and some plastic bags and a net or so. A beach towel would be nice.

This net looks good to me as long as the fish aren't really big. What I like about it is that it has a telescoping handle. We got one at AGA but couldn't bring it back on the plane. Does anyone know of a good net with a telescoping handle?
http://www.thesciencefair.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=B316-2&Category_Code=INCTNETS


----------



## digital_gods

Sorry for another silly question. Can we invite potential members to come along?


----------



## Tex Gal

digital_gods said:


> Sorry for another silly question. Can we invite potential members to come along?


No. This is members only. They need to join if they want to come. That is one of the perks of being a member.

Truly, people, visitors shouldn't be attending _regularly_ without joining. It's fine to come a few times to see if you want to commit, but after that it's just not polite to take advantage of coming and not joining. The membership is really cheap for an entire year.


----------



## Michael

What is the water chemistry of the San Marcos like? I assume that since its sources include limestone springs, it must be hard and fairly high pH.


----------



## AquaCamp

Sounds like fun - Diane and I would enjoy camping out.

Anyone camped out around this location before? Any suggestions for a good place or warnings?

FYI - I called and talked to Paula with San Marcos River Retreat and they said they only serve Church and Youth Groups now. I checked out their website and sure enough, "A private camp on the San Marcos River serving youth groups, scouts, church groups, and homeschool groups."

Thanks,

Ric


----------



## Tex Gal

We think we are going to camp here.
http://www.pecanpark.com/index.php

There are other places.


----------



## Tex Guy

We were looking at the Pecan Park because it is close (+- 10 miles from San Marcos proper) to San Marcos and it is river front. They do offer cabins and tent camping. But being a private operation, it is somewhat more pricey than a state park or Corps of Engineers park. Also, several of the other options refer to themselves as "RV Park." But if you look more closely most of them offer tent camping sites.

I have done some research on this and the map at this link shows you the options I have identified (which may not be complete). But please recognize that all these options are river front to the San Marcos. (Except for Lockhart State Park) So, just for comparison, Luling is 43 miles from San Marcos. But it has the added attraction of being the BBQ capital of Texas!

I'd like to get some feedback if we should just be looking out for ourselves or if others would like to join in on making more than a day of it.


----------



## digital_gods

There is Round Rock Donuts on the way down. Home of the Famous Texas Donuts.


----------



## niko

Michael said:


> What is the water chemistry of the San Marcos like? I assume that since its sources include limestone springs, it must be hard and fairly high pH.


Look at the comments to this picture:
http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/SanMarcosRiverMay172008#5201552556078359010

There is more info in the comments of the othe pictures.

--Nikolay


----------



## AquaCamp

Thanks for the research Bill.

I looked at Pecan Park, it looks nice but I did note from the website, "Pecan Park offers 105 spacious pull-thru and back-in RV sites (sorry no tents) in the grove of pecan trees along the San Marcos River." As we are tent campers, I don't believe that facility will work out for us.

Shady Grove Campground - This has 12 sites for tents, probably leaning towards this campground.

We are checking to see if we can be available Friday, if so we will tent camp Friday and probably Saturday night.

Anyone else out there campers and plan on spending the night?

Thanks,

Ric


----------



## fishyjoe24

I'd justcampi the car and put the seats down with a pillow and blanket...


----------



## WRabbit

The two cabins at *Pecan Park* are not available, but they do have a motorhome on a RV site available for the weekend of the 21st. I believe it's $135 per night, with a 2 night minimum (sleeps 6).

There are quite a few hotel/motel/dives around San Marcos. I reserved a room at *Best Western San Marcos* for Saturday night.

Room 1 Details:
Guests: 37
Rate: Internet Only Rate
Room Details: 2 Queen Beds, No Smoking, High Speed Internet Access, Microwave And Refrigerator, Coffee Maker, Hairdryer, Iron And Ironing Board, Continental Breakfast

Room Rate Subtotal: $89.00
Tax 15% $13.00
Total: $102.00

-====-

This might be fun.... 8)

Jim


----------



## Tex Gal

Have you been doing your planning? Don't let this sneak up on you!! Hands up for everyone planning to go! :wave: Remember - members only. Have you joined yet?...


----------



## Tex Gal

Here is link for Shady Grove Campground. It's not to expensive...

http://www.spencercanoes.net/shadygrove.html


----------



## marcio

Hi there! As you may recall, I joined the club at the Feb meeting... this May field trip sounds like great fun and the highlight of the year for the club. I am sorry I won't be able to attend. I wish you a great trip and please make sure to share pictures!

In the meantime, I've been procrastinating my 20g long setup but when I get it going I will share some pics. Thanks for all the advice and keep on truckin'


----------



## Tex Gal

Here is a link to the Aquarena Center where we will be meeting at 11:00 beginning our San Marcos trip. For those who will carpool, you need to find a central spot to meet and then drive down. For those who want to drive themselves/families, just meet up at the Aquarena Center. Remember, if you miss this spot then we will be meeting at the restaurant for lunch at 12:30pm.

http://www.aquarena.txstate.edu/


----------



## snowball2020

I'm in! I will be driving and camping over night as well. Thinking about going canoeing or any other water activities. Will plan more when I finish all my finals.


----------



## fishyjoe24

touchy subject but some say may 21 will be the end of the world..so have fun and use the time to go wild and crazy!!!!!.. me wish i could go but i will be at my cousins wedding.


----------



## digital_gods

For those who want to net some fish, a fishing license is required.

"In public fresh waters, a fishing license and freshwater fishing stamp endorsement is required to take mussels, clams, crayfish and other aquatic life for personal use." TPWD website


----------



## Tex Gal

Only 2 weeks away! 
WHO: DFWAPC & HAAPS members and family
WHEN: Saturday, May 21st, 11am
WHERE: San Marcos River
WHAT: River exploration and wild collecting, bring your supplies.
HOW: Get yourself there!

Here is a link to the Aquarena Center where we will be meeting at 11:00 a.m. We will play here for and hour and a half then go to lunch. 
http://www.aquarena.txstate.edu/

This will be the second and LAST spot to meet up for the collection trip if you can't make it by 11a.m. We'll be eating lunch around 12:30 at the Saltgrass at 221 E SESSOMS DR. It's less than a mile from the aquarena and is on the river. We can even do some collecting there without even leaving the parking lot! Lunch is NOT provided by the club. You will have to pay for your own lunch. Come prepared to do that.


----------



## digital_gods

Here is the Lunch Menu with prices included for the San Marcus location.

BTW, We won't be too far from where Holey/Honeycomb Rock can be found if anyone wanted to pick some up to bring back. Honey Creek, TX


----------



## davemonkey

Digital...I'm going to copy your post to HAAPS...hope you don't mind. 

-Dave


----------



## fishyjoe24

digital_gods said:


> Here is the Lunch Menu with prices included for the San Marcus location.
> 
> BTW, We won't be too far from where Holey/Honeycomb Rock can be found if anyone wanted to pick some up to bring back. Honey Creek, TX


might text jason, as he said he would trade soem convicts for some...(holey rock).. not sure if he was serious or not... I think he wants to build a cichlid tank.


----------



## digital_gods

davemonkey said:


> Digital...I'm going to copy your post to HAAPS...hope you don't mind.
> 
> -Dave


No problem.


----------



## Tex Gal

We are down in Kerrville staying on the Guadalupe River. We went exploring today and we gather 3 plants. Don't know what I got. One looks like a mirophyllum. Having a ball.


----------



## Tex Gal

Picked this up on the side of the road. Free!! Many many lbs of holey rock.


----------



## fishyjoe24

awesome you should start a African cichlid tank with that holey rock.


----------



## Tex Gal

Just arrived at San Marcos. We are at Pecan Park Campground. What a beautiful place. These are huge pecan trees. You can tube on the river. The park will take you 1.5 floating hours up the river. Then you float down and get off at the park. The weather is beautiful!!










This is our site. No one on right side or back of us. The river is behind us.


----------



## RandallW201

I wasnt a member yet, didnt know about the club then, and was also the weekend of my wedding when this trip took place. 
Can anyone offer any advice on where exactly ya'll went to collect plants and capture the fish? I'm interested in making a trip of my own down there for a weekend gettaway.

Thanks!
Randall


----------



## Virc003

I'm up for a trip in the spring. I too was not a member at that time.


----------



## RandallW201

Come on, I know there are a few of you on here that have the info Im looking for....


----------



## davemonkey

RandallW201 said:


> Come on, I know there are a few of you on here that have the info Im looking for....


We started at Aquarena Springs (the old theme park area) and then went into the river where it hits Saltgrass Steakhouse. You can follow the river down through the college campus for a good ways (not necessarily IN the river) and finally there is a park a few miles down. After that, the plants get kinda sparse and eventually fade out altogether. I recommend a conoe trip if you want to do some collecting of everything the river has to offer.


----------



## RandallW201

A canoe trip sounds awesome. I've got a kayak, just need to know where I can put in and take out at.
From what I understand the water around Aquarena Springs is protected to the extent that you cant float, swim, boat, or collect anything there. Am I correct in this regard? 

Thank You Bunches!!!!!
Randall


----------



## Tex Guy

There is a dam at the Saltgrass. You can put in just below that. The park is probably a good place to come out. Google is your friend.

We stayed at Pecan Grove RV park, which is maybe 6 or 7 miles down stream from the springs and there was no lack of vegetation that far down.


----------



## RandallW201

Awesome, Thanks!
Thinking of making a run down there this weekend


----------



## Tex Guy

Here's a good link...

http://www.paddling.net/places/showReport.html?369

If you put in where I said, that would be maybe 1/2 mile upstream from where this begins. And maybe theirs is a better idea due to parking right there at the park.


----------



## RandallW201

Great find, thank you!!!!

Randall


----------

